# Utilising Trailer Brass & Trailer Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## gsilbers (Mar 5, 2018)

nice review!


----------



## John Busby (Mar 5, 2018)

Great video man
your playing really showcased the power and work flow in both libraries
i'm definitely considering these after your review
great job!


----------



## maestro2be (Mar 5, 2018)

That was an effective review. Well done. I have never written a trailer or epic piece in my life but am interested in doing so for fun and just to do something different. These sound nice and I like the idea of simplicity.


----------



## Nuno (Mar 5, 2018)

This is not good. You made me want to buy those libraries!


----------



## rudi (Apr 3, 2020)

A bit late to the feast, but I wanted to say what a great review! Thanks for doing that... and now with the special offer on their website... very tempting!!!


----------

